# sound comps



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone on here compete in sound competitions? if so I was just wondering what songs you use? and what db levels you've hit. I did my first one this past weekend and hit 138.8 in db drag and 163.2 in outlaw. Street A class.

Brad


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Do you have 2 different cars you competed with or something?
138.8 to 163.2 is a HUGE difference


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> Do you have 2 different cars you competed with or something?
> 138.8 to 163.2 is a HUGE difference


I have a 12w7 in a ported box run by a ppi pc2600 amp. however the audio shop mounted my amps across the hole that goes into the trunk area if the rear seats are down, which blocks a lot of my sound. Also I hit the 163 with the mike right next to the port.
I am getting another shop (I know I should do it my self, but I am anti-handy) to re do the install: new amp rack location, box with bigger port, and mat my trunk. I should do much better next time.


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

Brad67 said:


> I have a 12w7 in a ported box run by a ppi pc2600 amp. however the audio shop mounted my amps across the hole that goes into the trunk area if the rear seats are down, which blocks a lot of my sound. Also I hit the 163 with the mike right next to the port.
> I am getting another shop (I know I should do it my self, but I am anti-handy) to re do the install: new amp rack location, box with bigger port, and mat my trunk. I should do much better next time.


you hit 163db with a single 12???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

163 in the port, do you ever listen to your music with your head inside the port? That's not a valid score in any competition, hehe

he hit 138 with a single 12


----------



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

Brad67 said:


> I have a 12w7 in a ported box run by a ppi pc2600 amp. however the audio shop mounted my amps across the hole that goes into the trunk area if the rear seats are down, which blocks a lot of my sound. Also I hit the 163 with the mike right next to the port.
> I am getting another shop (I know I should do it my self, but I am anti-handy) to re do the install: new amp rack location, box with bigger port, and mat my trunk. I should do much better next time.


As far as i seen when i goto my friends SPL shows at his shop is that the MIC is always pointed down and away from the trunk ( in the front of the pass side area )I have 2 Eclipse 10's in a band pass box ( mdf ) with a Memphis (300c)amp and i hit 147.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

first off i have never heard of getting a 25 db gain by folding down the seats. second each system sounds different from song to song. the best way is to figure out what frequency your box and sub is tuned to then try to play something with that frequency alot.


----------



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

O and another thing is..........The SPL shows have there own cd to use so its fair to everyone else competing


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> 163 in the port, do you ever listen to your music with your head inside the port? That's not a valid score in any competition, hehe
> 
> he hit 138 with a single 12


I competed in 2 events.. the db drag where the mic is on the dash like someone else said, and the outlaw where I could put the mic anywhere I want, like in the port for instance.
I don't think it'll be a 25db gain, but I'm sure it may give me 10 once that passage is unblocked.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

dude once you start getting over about 145 db it starts becoming very hard to pick up even one db. with 3 jl 12w-6 and a RF bd1500 i could only get 152.3 in a 200sx i would have to see a score sheet from the comp to believe anything over 160


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

droppinbottom said:


> dude once you start getting over about 145 db it starts becoming very hard to pick up even one db. with 3 jl 12w-6 and a RF bd1500 i could only get 152.3 in a 200sx i would have to see a score sheet from the comp to believe anything over 160


Read his original post. It's 163 in OUTLAW not on the dash. That kind of score isn't that hard to get considering where the mic was put. It also depends on what kind of mic was used...I've seen people who hit 150+ db on a cheap mic and the same car only hit 130-something on a legit mic. And I highly doubt you will add 10 db's simply by moving your amp, like droppinbottom said...when you reach a certain level, it's very very difficult to get louder w/o adding huge amounts of power or more subs.


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

*read carefully*

I hit 163 in OUTLAW.. meaning the mic was right next to the opening of my port. I have a 12w7 run by a ppi pc2600 bridged down to 1/2 ohm.. so it gets a lot of power. It was a legit competition at sound depot here in gainesville. We'll see how much moving the amps will help next competition I enter. You don't have to believe the numbers I put down, but why would I lie?

Also the purpose of this thread was not to question what I did, but to ask other people if they competed, what songs they use, and what db levels they hit.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

droppinbottom said:


> dude once you start getting over about 145 db it starts becoming very hard to pick up even one db. with 3 jl 12w-6 and a RF bd1500 i could only get 152.3 in a 200sx i would have to see a score sheet from the comp to believe anything over 160


Got proof of that? What kind of enclosure were they in? That seems like an awefully high SPL reading for those subs and that amount of power.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Brad67 said:


> I have a 12w7 run by a ppi pc2600 bridged down to 1/2 ohm.


How do you get a 1/2 ohm load from one 12w7 that has a single 3 ohm voice coil? Just currious


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> How do you get a 1/2 ohm load from one 12w7 that has a single 3 ohm voice coil? Just currious


Honestly... Call Sound Depot because I have no clue.. I am mechanically uninclined, so I pay someone to do all the work on my car unfortunately...


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

man i wish i could prove my score to ya but sorry i dont have any proof. we used a audio control portable meeter with an "a" weighting. mic in the dash corner.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> How do you get a 1/2 ohm load from one 12w7 that has a single 3 ohm voice coil? Just currious



haha, I didn't even notice that

Yeah, that's impossible. Just straight up defies the laws of physics.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> haha, I didn't even notice that
> 
> Yeah, that's impossible. Just straight up defies the laws of physics.



It's also not possible to run a 1/2 ohm load "bridged" on the PPI PC2600 amplifier, however that amplifier is seriously bad ass. If he were to run it bridged he would get 600 pure watts RMS @4ohms.  
That’s about 1000w @ peak.

So I don't know what he's doing, but that might explain some of it. 
Still 163db is quite outrageous for that setup.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

1/2 ohm bridged is 1/4 ohm stereo and i know that amp is not 1/4 ohm stable. and still even if you do put 1000 watts to that sub 163 aint happening


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> It's also not possible to run a 1/2 ohm load "bridged" on the PPI PC2600 amplifier, however that amplifier is seriously bad ass. If he were to run it bridged he would get 600 pure watts RMS @4ohms.
> That’s about 1000w @ peak.
> 
> So I don't know what he's doing, but that might explain some of it.
> Still 163db is quite outrageous for that setup.


What he said... I called the shop today and they said that that is what the setup is. 



> and still even if you do put 1000 watts to that sub 163 aint happening"


I did get 163, and its because I did it in the outlaw competition, meaning I did not have the mic on my dash, but instead I put it inside the port of my box. Don't hate, appreciate.


----------

